# An Observation.



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Has it occurred to any others that being in a large group of people can seriously damage ones health?

140 revellers on that bridge in India.
150 revellers in the streets of S. Korea.
100's every year at Mecca in Saudi.
100's at various night clubs.
100's more at football matches.
100's more being infected with covid at music venues.
And churches don't seem to escape either.

I think I am going to try and avoid large crowds at any cost.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Never been a fan of large crowds. If I had my way we would pull up the drawbridge on Norfolk and not let any more people in 😁


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I can't be doing with being in a big, dense crowd, never could. It feels as though a dense crowd becomes an uncaring entity rather than the sum of its parts, if you know what I mean.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

raynipper said:


> Has it occurred to any others that being in a large group of people can seriously damage ones health?
> 
> 140 revellers on that bridge in India.
> 150 revellers in the streets of S. Korea.
> ...


What about all your village BBQ's etc with al the widow women Ray???


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I have to 'vet' them first G. I am very diligent on my investigating.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

That´s probably why I´m free of colds, flu and covid, plus the fact I´m a healthy old bint, I have no problem keeping away from crowds, I´ve got used to my own company and quite like it.😊


----------

